
How Facebook and Twitter are rushing to stop voter suppression for midterms - tareqak
https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2018/11/02/how-facebook-twitter-are-rushing-stop-voter-suppression-online-midterm-election/
======
tareqak
Original title: "How Facebook and Twitter are rushing to stop voter
suppression online for the midterm elections"

------
Cypher
are they doing it by suppressing right wing sites?

~~~
smt88
No. Right-wing bots are tweeting out misinformation (wrong dates, etc.) about
the election to decrease turnout. This happens sometimes in the real world and
seems to happen online too.

